# Samsung NP500P4C samy really had the apples cut ;)



## zacfx05 (Nov 27, 2013)

Hello *Friends !!!*
This is a short review of a laptop i recently came across. originally bought by my brother and currently sitting in my house  The actual reason for the review is the no-response for my thread asking about the same laptop. Hope this may help some or at least familiarize the product

*Laptop model no and spec:*

Samsung NP500P4c-S05
Intel® Core™ i5 Processor 3210M  	 
14.0" HD LED Display (1,366 x 768), Anti-Reflective 	 
NVIDIA® GeForce® GT 630M Graphics, Optimus™ technology 	 
Graphic Memory 	2GB DDR3 	 
4GB DDR3 System Memory at 1,600MHz (4GB x 1) 	 
Memory Slot 	2 DIMM Slots 	 
HDD 	500GB S-ATA II Hard Drive (5,400RPM) 	 
ODD 	Super Multi Dual Layer 	 	 
Sound Effect 	SoundAlive™ 	 
Speaker 	JBL Stereo Speakers 	 
Integrated Camera 	1.3 megapixel Webcam 	 	 
Wired Ethernet LAN 	10 / 100 / 1,000 Gigabit Ethernet LAN 	 
Wireless LAN 	802.11b/g/n 1 x 1 	 
Bluetooth 	Bluetooth v4.0 	 
VGA 	Yes 	 
Headphone-out / Mic Combo 	 
Internal MIC 	Yes 	 	 
USB 	(Sleep-and-Charge)
2 USB 3.0, 2 USB 2.0 	 
Multi Card Slot 	3-in-1 (SD, SDHC, MMC) 	 

This is a beautiful video that showcase the product and its features original from Samy guys.
Samsung SERIES 5 500P4A - A Closer Look - YouTube

*Hardware:*

Powered by Intel 3rd Gen processor and Nvidia Graphics chip is not the beast but a worthy combination that provides enough oomph for  decent processing and casual gaming experience. I would not go to the bench marking since performance of both the hardware components can be easily found via different source. sorry for being lazy 
One of the most important aspect of any laptop is the keyboard and the touch pad. Believe me i had a wonderful experience with both the stroke feedback and smoothness of touch which  delivers a great experience. Additionally this model comes with a back-lit keyboard which is absolute gorgeous in dark. The only compliant i have is the color of the keys its white and its hard to keep it absolute clean. but then its personal.
Another beautiful features are auto off , share and the led on/off button. before i had used some auto off software to shutdown my laptop when i used to keep it for downloading overnight  so i personally like this addition and also the led on/off button has a very cool design and i had not seen this before in any laptop in my life.

*Sound/webcam/mic*:

Jbl speakers, hands-down too pure clarity and loud, i mean it, it was a treat using the laptop speakers for  the same purpose i always use my headphone for watching movies or music YouTube etc but this thing changed that.
Both webcam and mic does a decent  job,  as reported by the partner using Skype they heard me very well and the quality of image was also very decent.

*Software:*

loaded with windows 8 OS but i will leave that there and jump into jump into the so called bloatwares i was surprised by Samsung software. the best i have seen with any company , no stupid bloatwares or system hogging software's what was there was very well crafted and very good GUI and only had some recommended drivers and software to work the fn keys and other features properly.

*Design*:

I feel this will be very personal so u can make it out via the YouTube video and the pictures that i will add later ones i get my hand on a good cam. The build quality is above average it has a matte finish throughout except the lid but it is not finger print friendly. Another addition is the hinge that allows the area between the bottom and surface much more airy when in need especially gaming.

*Verdict:*

Samsung 5 series especially this 14 incher is beautifully crafted with high quality finishing. the ports and connectivity features,  the speaker quality, the back-lit keyboard and touch-pad usability, the non glossy matte finish screen that reduces the reflection  all adds to a worthy consideration for the same.

*Gallery:*

*s19.postimg.org/qtwczd4bj/WP_20131203_031.jpg *s19.postimg.org/6jz1k836n/WP_20131203_032.jpg *s19.postimg.org/5liohxpun/WP_20131203_033.jpg *s19.postimg.org/qjoug0ppb/WP_20131203_040.jpg *s19.postimg.org/audpft89r/WP_20131203_042.jpg *s19.postimg.org/uu3iblusf/WP_20131203_043.jpg *s19.postimg.org/4yotpiza7/WP_20131203_046.jpg *s19.postimg.org/yhswsiyov/WP_20131203_051.jpg *s19.postimg.org/7haiq7l0f/WP_20131203_053.jpg *s19.postimg.org/6t1o79man/WP_20131204_002.jpg *s19.postimg.org/6hk7ui5un/WP_20131204_004.jpg *s19.postimg.org/bhho2gbhb/WP_20131204_005.jpg *s19.postimg.org/nn6vcuq73/WP_20131204_007.jpg *s19.postimg.org/bvj021vkv/WP_20131204_009.jpg *s19.postimg.org/k2aztmlnj/WP_20131204_010.jpg *s19.postimg.org/qnsb74qvz/WP_20131204_013.jpg *s19.postimg.org/4r5s6rdpb/WP_20131204_015.jpg *s19.postimg.org/szvpqze3j/WP_20131204_017.jpg *s19.postimg.org/9kpjbma73/WP_20131204_018.jpg *s19.postimg.org/3xt6e57of/WP_20131204_020.jpg *s19.postimg.org/d2wxu9lpb/WP_20131204_021.jpg


----------



## $hadow (Dec 6, 2013)

Good review mate.


----------

